
Neural correlates of maintaining one’s political beliefs given counterevidence - earljwagner
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep39589#s1
======
ropable
Actual, scientific evidence supporting the pointlessness of debating politics
with friends and family. That will save me some energy in future.

